# BLASC2 Update vom 5.4.07 - VISTA Fehler



## Punky (5. April 2007)

Hi BLASC 2 Team.

BLASC 2 hat eben ein Update draufgespielt und es bleibt bei folgender Fehlermeldung hängen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klickt man auf OK und der Installer bleibt hängen.

Klickt man dann auf abbrechen kommt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage:

Soll man wie bei manchen Programmen BLASC 2 nicht in das C:\Programme\... installieren sondern z.b. auf c:\BLASC2\.. installieren?
Von wegen Admin schreibrechten und so?

fg Punky


----------



## Regnor (5. April 2007)

Punky schrieb:


> Hi BLASC 2 Team.
> 
> BLASC 2 hat eben ein Update draufgespielt und es bleibt bei folgender Fehlermeldung hängen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Punky, 
warst du während du den installer gestartet hast als Administrator eingeloggt?


----------



## Punky (5. April 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo Punky,
> warst du während du den installer gestartet hast als Administrator eingeloggt?



Ja, ich bin als Admin eingeloggt.

Von wegen Sicherheit, selbst als Admin wird man ja immer gefragt ob man "Systemeinstellungen"
verändern will.
Im  C:\Programme\... kann ich z.b. mit dem Total Commander keine Dateien löschen, 
überschreiben oder so etwas, jedoch wenn ich das mit dem Explorer mache werde ich wieder mit einer Bestätigung nachgefragt.


----------



## Rustys (5. April 2007)

gleicher Fehler unter Vista als Admin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eclaire (5. April 2007)

Rustys schrieb:


> gleicher Fehler unter Vista als Admin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Folgendes muss man selbst als Administrator ausführen:

Laufendes Blasc im Zweifelsfall beenden. Daraufhin im Startmenü BLASC mit Rechtsklick -> Als Administrator ausführen. Wenn er dann das Update ausführt funzt es fehlerfrei.

Hab den selben Fehler gehabt.


----------



## Punky (6. April 2007)

Hab die Datei BLASCLoader.exe als Admin gestartet, funzt so.
Obwohl ja mein Benutzername ja als Admin eingestuft ist..

=)


----------



## Eclaire (10. April 2007)

Punky schrieb:


> Hab die Datei BLASCLoader.exe als Admin gestartet, funzt so.
> Obwohl ja mein Benutzername ja als Admin eingestuft ist..
> 
> =)



Jo, Vista ist wesentlich restriktiver geworden was die Rechtevergabe angeht. Es gibt jetzt sozusagen einen "Superadmin" der auch Systemrechte hat. Die hatte auch unter XP kein Admin, dort wurden sie aber auch nur in Ausnahmefällen genutzt.


----------

